# Something I've found with the Mio sets from Medtronic



## Freddie99 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a quick heads up, I've found that I need twice the usual amount to fill my cannula with when I'm using these. Don't know why that is but just for you folks who may order them.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2010)

What twice the amount of insulin?

We haven't found that.   We have been using them for nearly a couple of weeks now.   I have only filled them up to just over the 1 mark on the reservoir and it still has lasted us 3 days.  This was the same as with the sils.    We only used the quick sets for a month last year which was a nightmare for us so can't really compare that. 

If that is what you mean, I wonder why.

Have you been running high and had to use temp basals etc by any chance?


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 2, 2010)

As in instead of my usual 0.3 units to fill the cannula when I've just put one in I need 0.6 units. I was shooting up to 17's before I tried that.


----------



## Rainbow (Sep 2, 2010)

TomH said:


> As in instead of my usual 0.3 units to fill the cannula when I've just put one in I need 0.6 units. I was shooting up to 17's before I tried that.



That's worth remembering. Can I just clarify that it's a 6mm cannula?. I have recently used a 9mm Quick set and that takes 0.5u. Must be the design even if the length is the same. I will bear this in mind when I get mine.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is the 6mm cannula. I used to use a 6mm Quickset which seemed to need only 0.3 units but strangely these want double that. Wierd as it's essentially the same thing.

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahhh ok you mean the fixed prime.    Yes on the 9 mm its 0.5.   Saying that though I got confused and you have only just jogged my mind but we have been using the 6 mm for over a week and we have done 0.5 on all of them and it works lovely.   

I have actually just emailed the team of fantastic DSN's and will let you know what they say.

When we used to do set changes, we found Jessica shot up anyway so generally put on a temp basal of 150 % for 1 1/2 hours.

Others found their children's levels dropped so had to put on a decreased temp basal for a while.

Weird eh !


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 2, 2010)

I find I need a temp basal of 175% and now with these the fill of 0.6 units. Irritating but each to their own haha!


----------



## rothomps (Sep 4, 2010)

Tom,

I find that if I change the Mio set before a meal then I have no problem. I have noticed about 10% reduction in insulin requirement (compared with a quickset). If I do not change the set at a meal time, I have a similar problem as yourself.

Rob


----------

